# Remove home screen ads and recommendations slides (?)



## dawg1 (Nov 4, 2009)

So I de-tivo'd my stream 4k but must have gotten a software update recently. Now, above the Apps row, I have these slides of ads and/or suggestions of things to watch. Is there a way to disable or program them out? Thanks.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

dawg1 said:


> So I de-tivo'd my stream 4k but must have gotten a software update recently. Now, above the Apps row, I have these slides of ads and/or suggestions of things to watch. Is there a way to disable or program them out? Thanks.


go to Settings, head to Apps, and tap "See All Apps." You'll then need to show system apps and locate "Android TV Home." Once you find that application, click on it and locate "Uninstall Updates.

When you head back to your homescreen, you'll find that some of your preferences have been reset, but you'll also find that the ads are gone. After that, you'll need to go into the Google Play Store's settings and disable automatic updates. Otherwise, you'll just end up with the ads being turned back on within a few hours or days.


----------

